# Dried Fruits



## dlou (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I work for Stoneridge Orchards Dried Fruits.  We a small "mom & pop" company in the SF Bay Area that makes dried whole blueberries, strawberries, cherries, and cranberries.  I get tons of emails and phone calls requesting dried fruit recipes.   It would be cool if we can post creative (tried and tested) recipes from people who are passoinate about cooking.  Please include your name (and email address if you'd like) so I can post the author on our web site.  Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 12, 2004)

It may be wrong, but I am always somewhat apprehensive about requests like yours.  I guess I just want to make sure that you will give adequate credit for the recipes posted. I will send one of my favorites and then look for it on your site. If you have any leftover fruit, Fedex it to Houston - I love it!

I love this recipe, delicious and makes a great presentation. It is a great stuffing for any whole fish, rolled inside chicken breasts, or stuffed in pork chops. 

Trout with Fruit Stuffing 
4 dressed trout 
Fruit Stuffing (as follows) 
2 tb butter, melted 
1 tb lemon juice 

Fruit Stuffing: 
1 c croutons, herb-seasoned 
1 c dried fruit (apricots, raisins, cherries, cranberries, strawberries, prunes, etc), diced 
1 shallot, diced 
2 tb butter, melted 
2 tb chicken broth or white wine 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 425F. Grease baking dish, set aside. 
1.Mix stuffing ingredients together, adding more liquid if necessary. Stuffing should be moist but still slightly firm. 
2.Stuff fish with stuffing. Use toothpicks to hold edges of fish together so stuffin does not spill out. 
3.Place fish in baking dish and drizzle with melted butter and lemon juice. 
4.Bake uncovered for about 15 minutes or until fish flakes easily.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 12, 2004)

David I make a cranberry almond and white chocolate biscotti.  I actually just made about 110 of these for a party that I am going to have that my place. 

Most people get hooked on these once they try them.  This is not my original recipe.  I found it a while ago and have experimented until I was satisfied plus it's made with oil so no butter required. 

2 cups all purpose flour (unbleached)
1 cup of dried cranberries 
1 cup of chopped almonds
1 cup of white chocolate (grated or finely chopped) - I like to use a bar
1/4 tsp of salt
1/4 cup of canola oil
2 eggs
1 cup of sugar
1/2 tsp of baking powder
1.5 tsp of vanilla extract
1 tsp of almond extract

First beat the oil and sugar together.  Next add the eggs and extracts.  Next add the salt, baking powder and flour.  Mix until the mixture is nicely incorporated.  Finally add the cranberries, nuts and chocolate.  

Grease your hands and divide the mixture into two halves (the mixture will be sticky).  Take each half and place it on a parchment lined baking sheet and make long logs (about 2 -3 inches in thickness).  Pat the logs and then bake them in the oven.  

The oven should be preheated to 350 degrees.  Bake for 20 minutes or until the logs turn lightly golden brown.  

Let the logs come to room temperature.  Cut them into slices with a sharp knife.  Place the slices again on the sheetpan and bake them again in the oven at 200 degrees for another 30 minutes until nice and crunchy.  

Cool and store in an airtight container.  It will last for weeks or months at a time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

kansasgirl,

I have spoken with David several times today.  He is legit and simply looking for recipes since he gets so many requests.  He was directed to Discuss Cooking for just that.  But I certainly understand your hesitations!!  If you want you can PM David to give him your name and he will post your recipe.  

Does anyone have anymore recipes????

Thank you for your recipe kansasgirl and yours too Yakuta!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I have many others to send - glad to help out a worthwhile cause!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

....tap, tap, tap, tap, drumming fingers, tap, tap, tap.....  waiting for your recipes!    

Thanks kansasgirl!!!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Working as fast as I can!  Here goes a few.

Broccoli Salad
1 large head Broccoli, cut into bite-size florets
1 c Red sweet onion, chopped 
1/2 c Raisins (dark or golden) 
1/2 c Nuts (sunflower seeds, slivered almonds, chopped pecans/walnuts) 
1/2 lb Bacon fried crisp and crumbled 
1/2 c Dried cherries or cranberries (opt)
1/2 c Feta or blue cheese, crumbled (opt)
Dressing:
2 tb Red wine vinegar 
1/2 c Mayonnaise 
1/2 c Sugar 

1.In a large bowl, combine the broccoli florets, onions, raisins, and bacon (also dried fruit and cheese if using). 
2.In a small bowl, combine the vinegar, mayonnaise and sugar. Mix well until creamy and pour over broccoli mixture. Toss gently and refrigerate. Toss before serving and sprinkle with nuts.

Cherry Bread Pudding
8 chocolate or plain croissants
1/2 c dried cherries or dried strawberries
1/4 c orange juice
4 c whipping cream
4 eggs plus 2 egg yolks
1/2 c sugar
1/4 c Creme de cacao
1/4 c rum
1 c semisweet chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F
1.Cut croissants into 1-inch cubes. Put in large bowl.
2.Combine cherries and orange juice in saucepan over medium heat and poach until cherries soften.
3.In another bowl, whisk together cream, eggs, egg yolks, sugar, creme de cacao and rum.
4.Add cherries to croissant cubes and stir to combine. Pour the cream mixture over croissants and soak for 30 minutes. 
5.Pour into a large baking dish. Sprinkle the top with chocolate chips. Bake for 30-40 minutes. Allow to rest before serving.

In the Pink Strawberry Soup
2 c Water 
1 c Port wine (can also use white wine)
1/3 c Sugar 
2 tb Lemon juice 
1  Stick cinnamon 
4 c Strawberries, pureed 
1/4 c Sour cream 
1/4 c Whipping cream 
Pinch salt 
Fresh mint sprigs 
Dried strawberries for garnish

1.In saucepan, stir together water, port/wine, sugar, lemon juice and the cinnamon stick. Bring to boil and boil, uncovered, over medium-high heat for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
2.Stir in pureed strawberries; reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. 3.Discard cinnamon stick and let mixture cool at room temperature.
Whisk in sour cream. 
4.Beat together cream and salt until stiff; fold into soup. Cover and chill for 4 hours or overnight.
5.Serve in dessert glasses or highball glasses. Garnish each serving with fresh mint and dried strawberries.

Spiced Fruit and Nuts
1 c Whole raw almonds 
1 c Pecan halves 
1 c Roasted pepitas (pumpkin seeds) 
1 c Dried fruit (cranberries, strawberries, cherries)
2 ts Ground cinnamon 
1/2 ts Cayenne (or more to taste)
2 lb Confectioners sugar (divided) 
1/4 c Rum 
Water (if necessary) 

1.Spray a cookie sheet or large baking pan with oil, set aside.
Mix nuts, dried fruit, and spices together in a large bowl.
2.In a large pot over medium heat, add 4 cups confectioners' sugar. Immediately add rum and stir well. Bring to a simmer and add nut mixture, stirring constantly. If nuts aren't completely coated with mixture, add a little water to thin the sugar mixture. 
3.When the nuts are coated, add remaining sugar and cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes. 
4.Remove from heat and immediately empty mix onto cookie sheet, spreading as thinly as possible. Cool and then break into pieces.


----------



## dlou (Oct 12, 2004)

*Great recipes....*

Thank you all very much!  These look delicious.


Sincerely,

David


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone have anymore dried fruit recipes to contribute?  Just add them here and I'll tell David about them.  Thanks


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 13, 2005)

Some more good ones.

Fruited Couscous in Avocados 
1 c Couscous 
1 c Apple juice 
1/4 c Prunes, pitted & chopped 
1/4 c Dried cranberries 
1/4 c Dried apples 
1/4 c Apple juice concentrate, thawed 
1/4 ts Cardamom, ground 
1 tb Maple syrup 
1/4 c Pecans, toasted & chopped 
Avocados, halved, pits removed, edges rubbed with lemon juice 

1.Place couscous in a small mixing bowl. Set aside. 
2.Bring apple juice to a boil in a small saucepan; add dried fruit and simmer for 5 mins until fruit is softened. Take off heat and pour over the couscous. Cover & set aside until the juice is absorbed. 
3.Stir in the apple juice concentrate, cardamom & maple syrup. Set aside. 
4.Fill avocado halves with couscous mixture. Sprinkle with pecans and serve.

Hearty Fruit and Nut Muffins 
1 c rice flour (can also use above mix) 
1 tb baking powder 
1/2 c oat flour 
1/4 c nuts, chopped (cashews, almonds, pecans, walnuts, etc) 
1/4 c honey 
1/4 c oil (canola or safflower) 
1 c milk 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 c dried fruit, chopped (apricots, cherries, strawberries, apples, etc) 
1/2 c fresh or frozen berries (cranberries, blueberries, raspberries, etc) 

Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly oil and flour a 12-cup muffin pan. 
1.Combine rice flour (or mix), baking powder and oat flour in large bowl. 
2.In separate bowl, combine nuts, honey, oil, milk and eggs. Combine egg mixture with flour mixture, stirring gently. Stir in dried fruit and berries. 3.Pour batter into prepared muffin cups. Bake 20 minutes or until muffins are lightly browned and springy to the touch. Cool on a wire rack.


----------

